# WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE GOOD OLD ELECTRIC FORUM?



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Many years ago this particular electric site used to be very much alive with posts. It was in the good old days when Hamilton Electrics and tuning fork Accutron posts ruled. Rene and Paul and Martin regularly posted in- depth posts which went on forever(like the famous one about the Elgin Electronic). Boy, do I ever miss those days! I do know that Hamilton Electric collectors are alive and well, based on Jared's sales and demand, but those collectors are just not posting here. I asked several of the "masters" out there what the heck happened, and the replies ranged from people on the electric forum just aren't that interested in"our" favorite type of electrics anymore, to a general decline in forums online in favor of Facebook type specialty groups. One even described how painful it was to go to those Facebook groups because the posts were never really detailed like they used to be on our electric forum of years gone by. Also, the number of posts here are now pretty sparse and spread out over days and weeks sometimes. I still love my Hamilton Electrics, my Accuton Spaceviews and Astronauts, and the lively chatter and intensive details that were once here. I would love to see that happen again, but not sure if that kind of interest exists any more. I do like the lively conversation on the general watch talk forum here, but the interest appears to be towards much larger size, casual watches than I am used to. Oh, well.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Alas, a few people have moved on. I also notice that there seems to be a bit less interest in vintage watches of the 1970s in favor of contemporary watches, low budget timepieces.

I've noticed that newer members also post in the general Watch discussion section regardless of the watch or topic ... less attentive to filing a topic in a subsection. I've commented on a few that I thought were appropriate to a specific interest section, and been given a pffft! for my trouble. "He's channeling his inner traffic warden," "he's acting a like a Mod," "who cares, people will find the discussion here," etc. Oh well, a community forum's norms and practices are dictated largely by that community, so new members have an equal voice in adhering to old habits, or making new ones.

I agree, Faceplant is a waste of time, often very shallow discussions, some poisonous trolls and ogres lurking there, and the whole enterprise is out to make money based on users' data and (sometimes) even violating users' privacy to chase advertising and marketing dollars. And their software sucks. Quite the opposite of this happy hovel.1

1. Meant in a kind, rustic sense.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks ChromeJ, saved me typing out more or less the same - - although one other factor is the scarcity of good examples - - dare I say all the good ones (watches) are in the collections of the good guys (Paul, Jared, Martin et al) and the rest are either garbage or vastly overpriced considering the work that would need doing to get 'em into good order. :yes:

[ sitting beside the coal fire in the hovel, stirring the morning porridge for me and Mrs Mel  ]


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

I was thinking the same myself, doing some research on a RC Traveller and found a thread from a few years ago,there was a lot of activity back then.

It's good the threads are still there for information, the shame is a lot of the images are gone.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I am still here, just not that often. "Real life" has intervened.

I think much of the excitement of discovery has gone, because things, well, have been discovered.

And those of us who I know are active collectors of electric watches communicate directly with each other.

It is also true that I really have no interest in modern watches. This in not a value judgement: it's just not what turns my crank.

So in honour of electric oldies I include a few old photos of watches in my collection:










Waltham Electric "Atomic" dial with Landeron 4750 movement










I think everyone needs a black dial Electro-Chron in their collection. Still my favourite electric watch I think.










Although a Vega on an original bracelet would give the Electro Chron a run for its money in the battle for my top electric love










I think everyone needs a Ventura too. Completely radical styling, and the watch that started the electric revolution. Totally cool, and a good investment (if you care about that sort of thing).










I have a real fondness for the Accutron Up-Down. A tip of the hat to Silver Hawk for introducing me to these watches.










A fun photo. I only have one skeleton Electro Chron left.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

martinus_scriblerus said:


>


 I love this watch. If ever a dial / hands / markers were in keeping with the ethos of a watch, this is it!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I have some 'hummers' but this is still one of my favourites.


----------



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)

Its hard to get examples and finding them is the challenge, finding them on a budget is the next challenge.

Try buying a LIP R27 these days with out selling your soul. LIP 148/184 isn't too bad.

Elgin 725s can go for lots, Elgin 722s, well you don't see them. normally if I go near something that has contacts and a battery, I got smashed by the snipes.

So the experienced guys here have a great collection and the newer guys are struggling to build a collection then finding people to work on them is the next challenge, if you can find the parts.

and really, what recent discoveries have been made to talk about ? its all pretty much known and documented, between Paul's website and crazyatches there not much unexplored territory.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm still here...sometimes. One of my all time favourites...and never seen another:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm still here...sometimes. One of my all time favourites...and never seen another:


 Boy, that's a *chunky *looking thing. Don't remember seeing it on the wrist.... :wicked:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I was reading an Article on Elvis Presley (as a fan), was said he had lots of Watches, including one of the first Electric Watchs. Was also if someone said what a lovely Watch, he used to give it to them. A very generous person in all things. Not mant so called Celebrities will not give you the time of day let alone their posessions.


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

I started posting but noticed no action so I just observe now. My collection has matured so I really don't have any questions to ask.

Some of my Collection:
































































I will quite there. These forums cycle sometimes. They go dead and then come alive. It really depends.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Bcasecollector great selection of Astros! And a coffin bracelet

I flirted with electrics had a couple of Omegas, Spaceview and an Astro

Although I really enjoyed the watches I never felt confident wearing them, odd that because they are a lot tougher than they look


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! Now THIS is what I remember from the good old days of the Electric Watch Forum. An inspiration for the newcomers, too! The photos are fantastic. I would love to see the discussion come back, but I just don't know if that wonderful interest in the great electric watches shown in these pictures here is still a burning desire anymore.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I absolutely love the look of many of these electric watches but only own one, an omega f300 cone. Whilst I love the build, styling and the gentle humming of the movement the thought it may fail one day and become unrepairable fills me with dread. I guess others will feel the same and like me not have the skills or knowledge to repair themselves and hence be put off from a purchase. Plus the prices have gone up significantly in recent times. Here's my f300. I'd like a Hamilton Ventura/pacer at some point and the wittnauer above is great as is the junghans :thumbs_up:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Another great Electric Watch " for old times sake".


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm still here...sometimes. One of my all time favourites...and never seen another:


 Would love to see the inside of this one Paul. And just how thick is that case?


----------

